
Show HN: Unhack All the Code - radoi
https://unhack.ai
======
Darmani
I've been studying program transformations for 7 years. Cosmin has a
technique, context rewriting, which makes it easy to build refactorings that
were hard to do previously. This tool can move is out of the Stone Age for
making mass changes.

~~~
radoi
Thank you for the support! Another article that talks about our underlying
language, including context rewriting, is in the works :-)

